# Coralife Super Skimmer 55



## newby30gallon

Having a big issue with micro bubbles..... Any suggestions are welcome


----------



## bettababy

That would be Super Skimmer 65....

Have you added any water conditioners, red slime algae removers (or slime algae removers at all), medications, anything like garlic extracts (oils), or have you done a large water change (50% or more) with freshly made saltwater? Has anything died in the tank recently, are there any fish such as soap fish (that produce a lot of slime) in the tank, any species of nudibranchs in the tank, new live rock, is this a new set up or a newly set up skimmer on this tank?

If you can list your tank stats (how long tank has been set up, how long since adding the skimmer, what animals are in the tank, etc) that would help alot to sort out what is causing it. Once we discover the cause then we can move on to how to fix it.

Sorry for the amount of questions but there is no other way to help...


----------



## newby30gallon

newly setup skimmer is the issue. i have been messing with the bubble diffuser all weekend and am still gettin alot of bubbles at the bottom of the diffuser. so as the air is pushed through the diffuser it is chopping up the bubbles and shooting micros every where. the production of the micros are getting less. And due to these bubbles, i can actually see the water flow currents in the tank. Maybe this is the desired affect of the skimmer, dont know, i am new to keeping a saltwater aquarium and this is my first skimmer. 

Either way skimmer is working good, with good dry skimmate, just trying to lessen the bubble production. I was thinking of creating more air on the output valve or pulling the valve out of the water or even a filter sock......

Please help and thanks again for the post back


----------



## bettababy

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you but I have had limited time the past few days and lots of medical issues that had to come first. 
I asked my husband about your skimmer problem. He works for the company. His reply was as follows:

"They are on the right track as it is getting better. If they set for a wetter skim then the micro bubble problem will go away faster. Then they can set it back for a dry skim."
 



I don't see anything to add to his reply unless you are having any other issues? If you need further help, please post it and I'll do what I can for you.


----------



## newby30gallon

funny you posted this. turns out i did this indirectly a few days ago. works great now. hope everything gets better for you. thanks again for the help


----------

